# Freezing rain early this morning, 6-12" of snow today. Welcome to Vermont



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

...and they're still useless. 







coming soon!!!







Except it's Friday/Saturday this week


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 12, 2022)

Lol was 62 yesterday. Storm came through last night and dropped 7in of snow. Wind-chill is 5°.........60 again tomorrow


----------



## motocrash (Mar 12, 2022)

So the beer pole is not in use?  
Same crap here 60 yesterday, sleet then 3-5" snow today, 42 tomorrow, and 60 on Monday.
The Crocus got snowed on yet again.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 12, 2022)

Snowed here yesterday. High 40 today.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Lol was 62 yesterday. Storm came through last night and dropped 7in of snow. Wind-chill is 5°.........60 again tomorrow



We were close high 40's yesterday and SUNNY. Then last night around 2:00am freezing rain. This morning I woke up to snow. I don't think we'll see 12", but I'll still have to snowblow in the morning.



motocrash said:


> So the beer pole is not in use?
> Same crap here 60 yesterday, sleet then 3-5" snow today, 42 tomorrow, and 60 on Monday.
> The Crocus got snowed on yet again.



No, the beer pole is sitting outside all by it's lonely. I've gotta couple racks of spares waiting for mother nature to tell me it's OK to go out and play.



yankee2bbq said:


> Snowed here yesterday. High 40 today.



I think this storm traveled up the eastern side of the country. Time to break out you cadet Justin. Plow the driveway in a Tshirt and shorts.

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 12, 2022)

Your weather sucks...but loved your pics!

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Your weather sucks...but loved your pics!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks it's tough at times, but I'll take the cold over tornadoes. Well maybe I have to think that one through a little more.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2022)

Ours is a little later:
It was 72° here 2 days ago.
Started snowing at 10 AM today----Supposed to get 6" to 8" of snow by 2 PM.
I can't tell how hard it's snowing---Can't see out my big front windows, and it appears to be a White-out.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 12, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks it's tough at times, but I'll take the cold over tornadoes. Well maybe I have to think that one through a little more.
> 
> Chris


They were talking of snow thunder here a few days ago and possible tornadoes...all within a 24 hour time period.  I  just want to know who stepped on Mother Nature's last nerve!

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Ours is a little later:
> It was 72° here 2 days ago.
> Started snowing at 10 AM today----Supposed to get 6" to 8" of snow by 2 PM.
> I can't tell how hard it's snowing---Can't see out my big front windows, and it appears to be a White-out.
> ...



We're getting small flakes so I don't think we'll get the accumulation they're calling for. White out conditions with the wind.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I  just want to know who stepped on Mother Nature's last nerve!
> 
> Ryan



Mother nature is still in control of the weather. Not John Kerry.

Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 12, 2022)

Yep same here, 55 yesterday raining 4:30 this morning snowing at 6am got about 4 inches so far with winds picking up, supposed to get up 45 mph, hopefully it will blow it out of my driveway but it seems it only blows it into.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 12, 2022)

I love those pics Chris! I hate the cold and flat don't do snow, that's why I live in the desert. 80's here for the next week or so, then things should start warming up. RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Yep same here, 55 yesterday raining 4:30 this morning snowing at 6am got about 4 inches so far with winds picking up, supposed to get up 45 mph, hopefully it will blow it out of my driveway but it seems it only blows it into.



I feel your pain. I tried using snow fencing a few years back and the snow still made it into my driveway.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I love those pics Chris! I hate the cold and flat don't do snow, that's why I live in the desert. 80's here for the next week or so, then things should start warming up. RAY



Couldn't agree more. The older I get the more I hate the cold. The wife and I are looking at retiring in the south somewhere. However I don't know if my body can handle the extreme heat after so many years of cold weather.

Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 12, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I feel your pain. I tried using snow fencing a few years back and the snow still made it into my driveway.
> 
> Chris


yep wouldn't be bad but i got a big field behind my house with this northwest wind the field will be empty of snow and driveway will be drifted in, but they're only calling for 5-9 inches so it won't be to bad.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

Our small development was built in an old cornfield surrounded by tallish hills. So the wind whips around here like a Vortex. 

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 12, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Couldn't agree more. The older I get the more I hate the cold. The wife and I are looking at retiring in the south somewhere. However I don't know if my body can handle the extreme heat after so many years of cold weather.
> 
> Chris


You said moving south somewhere……
well, well, i got extra room in my shop. And RV hook ups..Hell, I might even buy a bunk bed and we can be roomies!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

Mighty kind offer Justin, but I know you'd be just a waiting to turn off my water.

Chris


----------



## mike243 (Mar 12, 2022)

It was about 68 yesterday and started sometime before 2


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 12, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Couldn't agree more. The older I get the more I hate the cold. The wife and I are looking at retiring in the south somewhere. However I don't know if my body can handle the extreme heat after so many years of cold weather.
> 
> Chris


Yeah, the heat gets to me almost as much as the cold as I get older. When it's in the 90s I'm stuck in the house as much as in the winter.
March is a goofy month all over. Last week it was in the upper 60s and low 70s. It's 20 right now. No real snow, though.
Nothing new. It's always been like that here....


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Yeah, the heat gets to me almost as much as the cold as I get older. When it's in the 90s I'm stuck in the house as much as in the winter.
> March is a goofy month all over. Last week it was in the upper 60s and low 70s. It's 20 right now. No real snow, though.
> Nothing new. It's always been like that here....



The wife and I took a trip to St. Louis a few years back to visit her grandmother. It was mid-summer and the humidity was unbearable. I took cold showers all week and was still sweating in the shower. When we went to Georgia to visit my daughter around mid-August and we must have hit a freak week. As the temps were very comfortable. Up here we keep the house around 66* in the winter and I'm fine sitting in a tshirt. The wife however is all bundled up. 

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 12, 2022)

Very heavy rain and high winds here today and tonight
Warnings for both over an inch of rain today Plus 12 deg. " C "and up to110 Km winds tonight and tomorrow than
about 1 " of snow tomorrow. Above us  ( New Brunswick ) coming from Main heavy snows

Love spring

David


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

I would have thought you'd be getting more snow then rain David. 

Chris


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 12, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Love spring


I don't care what the calendar says. March is still winter as far as I'm concerned....


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 12, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I would have thought you'd be getting more snow then rain David.
> 
> Chris



Because of the winds from off shore it is blowing the snow inland .  ( Next province up ) But is is raining so hard right now can barely see out the windows

Even thought the smoker is in the building in the yard .It's not happening today  . lol


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 12, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I don't care what the calendar says. March is still winter as far as I'm concerned....



Yes sorry I was being very sarcastic. I'm with you there

David


----------



## JeffB1961 (Mar 12, 2022)

it's currently 15 degrees and we've got about 5 inch so far on top of the ridge line in Tazewell Va and it's still coming down . 
it's beautiful ! :)


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

JeffB1961 said:


> it's currently 15 degrees and we've got about 5 inch so far on top of the ridge line in Tazewell Va and it's still coming down .
> it's beautiful ! :)



Sugar snow at it's best

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

Well the snow has basically stopped. So I decided to go out and clear the driveway. The predicted forecast was for 6-12". I think we got 4 maybe 5. However my truck was covered in a 1/4" of icy snow. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2022)

Snowed most of the day here, sometimes like a blizzard, but when all is said and done, we only got about 3". Down to flurries now, but the temp went from 38° at Noon down to 22° now at 5 PM.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

We're about 20* here John. 

Chris


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 12, 2022)

We only got 4 15/16” here. Now the blower is on. Sounds like it will be muddy till Monday.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

73 car pileup on the 581 in PA. We had a 30 car pileup during the last storm.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2022)

smokin peachey said:


> View attachment 528620
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice View Peachey!!
A Fall Pic would be better, but Pennsy dressed in White is nice too.

Bear


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 12, 2022)

smokin peachey said:


> View attachment 528620
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s some great measurements 

 smokin peachey


----------



## OldSmoke (Mar 12, 2022)

In Oregon, it was nice today, sunny and 58. Well part of the day. At 3pm, the latest atmospheric river arrived. At least 80-90% chance of rain, forever. And ever.

The sun felt so good.

Mrs Smoke just baked some peanut butter choc chip cookies. One of those and a hot cup of coffee in front of the fireplace, and I’m a little less grumpy.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 12, 2022)

-6° this Am on my ATV ride to the fishing hole. Then came the 25 mph winds and the blowing snow. Suppose to get a couple inches tomorrow and then to the 40° range for a few days. Be nice to melt some of this snow and ice down.
Hope no severe injuries in the 581 pile up


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 12, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice View Peachey!!
> A Fall Pic would be better, but Pennsy dressed in White is nice too.
> 
> Bear


Yes there is beauty in snow.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 12, 2022)

20 here now


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 12, 2022)

Hope everyone is safe and warm.
That was a huge front extending down here into Florida too.
Only wind and rain for us.  A few places had hard water (hail).
Mid 80's yesterday, 70's this morning, and predicting upper 30's tomorrow morning.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 13, 2022)

Came into work Friday morning in the 50s, debated wearing a jacket. 12 hrs later walked out of work into a blizzard! Someone needs to up Mother Natures Prozac.
Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Came into work Friday morning in the 50s, debated wearing a jacket. 12 hrs later walked out of work into a blizzard! Someone needs to up Mother Natures Prozac.
> Jim



That's when remote start comes in handy. 

Chris


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 13, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> That's when remote start comes in handy.
> 
> Chris


I  wish I had that on my my Nissan. Yeah but the 4 inches on the windshield was the main problem. It was building up as fast as I was knocking off.
Jim


----------



## mike243 (Mar 13, 2022)

Had 7" of snow by yesterday morning, 5 degree this am lol . be back in the 60's latter this week


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 13, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> The wife and I took a trip to St. Louis a few years back to visit her grandmother. It was mid-summer and the humidity was unbearable. I took cold showers all week and was still sweating in the shower.


It's brutal . Especially when you have to work in it all day . We get the reverse in the winter . Negative temps for a few weeks .


----------

